# SE Draft



## VSSX13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello guys, I recently bought this crappy new fixed gear SE Draft for about two bills and since I know basically nothing about bikes and want to gain more knowledge, I was wondering what I can do to make this bike better. I just bought it to cruise and commute sporadically and I know and have heard it's a piece of shet but I was wondering if you guys can help me out and let me know what I can do or what I need to know about these bikes. Sorry for being a total noob here but it's the first bike I've bought in a while. Thanks for taking time to help me. Mind me please, my bike vocab and jargon is very no no so if you can please explain to me the names or hand me a link where I can begin learning. Sorry for the inconvenience guys.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

From the looks of it, your bike looks really cool. There's really nothing that I see wrong with it except that it may be a little on the heavy side... 27.4 pounds according to this website. http://www.sebikes.com/Singlespeed/Draft.aspx
Stop listening to whoever is telling you it's a piece of crap and just start enjoying it. The one place you may look into lightening it up may be the wheels. Some people remove the brakes. Looks really nice.


----------



## VSSX13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks well Ive done some research I believe here and other forums and people always redicule this bike. I mean I don't mind a bike isn't something to show off for me but that said one thing that bothers me is the gear. It's absolutely horrible and intolerable, my dealer told me that it has another gear on the other side which I've noticed but he didn't explain too well. Is this gear or cogset (don't know correct term) any different? It looks the same to me. Thanks


----------



## blankdrift (Jul 17, 2010)

I know I'm just a noob too, but I would forget about anyone who would criticize it. It looks like a nifty rig, so if it rides nice, and if you enjoy it, then that is what matters. 

Snobbery is for the insecure anyway.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

VSSX13 said:


> Hello guys, I recently bought this crappy new fixed gear SE Draft for about two bills and since I know basically nothing about bikes and want to gain more knowledge, I was wondering what I can do to make this bike better. I just bought it to cruise and commute sporadically and I know and have heard it's a piece of shet but I was wondering if you guys can help me out and let me know what I can do or what I need to know about these bikes. Sorry for being a total noob here but it's the first bike I've bought in a while. Thanks for taking time to help me. Mind me please, my bike vocab and jargon is very no no so if you can please explain to me the names or hand me a link where I can begin learning. Sorry for the inconvenience guys.


I have it's older brother the SE Lager. I use it for a 30km round trip commute to work. I love it. As a low km commuter it is faultless. I have ridden 80km on it in one sitting and never again as that is not it's main purpose. The Draft is slightly heavier than the Lager but for low km commutes it wouldn't matter. Ride it and don't listen to what anyone else says. You are riding it not them.


----------



## VSSX13 (Jul 19, 2010)

jpap said:


> I have it's older brother the SE Lager. I use it for a 30km round trip commute to work. I love it. As a low km commuter it is faultless. I have ridden 80km on it in one sitting and never again as that is not it's main purpose. The Draft is slightly heavier than the Lager but for low km commutes it wouldn't matter. Ride it and don't listen to what anyone else says. You are riding it not them.


Thanks for your feedback I appreciate it. And the only slight problem I am having with this bike is the way the gear functions. I live in the SoCal area and am often in traffic and packed areas and the brakes and gear are a big part of making the commuting easier without trouble. I know I'm not supposed to use the brakes heavily and am supposed to use them very carefully, but the gear makes it so I can't stop or sometimes even nudge a bit. It's really frustrating sometimes. Is there any way to fix this and also just wondering is it possible to change the handle bar.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

No, you are supposed to use your brakes.

To address your questions about what kind of gears you have, Answer one simple question.
Can you coast? If you can coast, you have a freewheel.
If the pedals always turn when the rear wheel is moving it's a fixed gear.

Contrary to popular belief, using brakes is always a good idea. Regardless of whether or not you can stop using a fixed gear. Brakes will stop you faster and more reliably every time. Also your tires will last longer

Yes you can change your handlebars. There should be countless options for you. What do you need out of your handlebars? More hand positions?

The only thing that will make your bike better is making it yours. tweak it out. Get the bars you like, maybe buy a nice stem and crank for it or some lighter wheels. You can spend as much or as little as you like. Though I wouldn't suggest it. It's easy to spend more on one or two upgrades than the whole coast of the bike :-D

Use this bike to learn on. Ride it, thrash it have fun with it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

VSSX13 said:


> Thanks well Ive done some research I believe here and other forums and people always redicule this bike. I mean I don't mind a bike isn't something to show off for me but that said *one thing that bothers me is the gear. It's absolutely horrible and intolerable, my dealer told me that it has another gear on the other side which I've noticed but he didn't explain too well. Is this gear or cogset (don't know correct term) any different?* It looks the same to me. Thanks


Your bike is equipped with what's called a flip-flop hub. If the current gearing doesn't suite you, ask your dealer about options to change it.

Here's an explanation (and pic) of the hub:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip-flop_hub


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

chocostove said:


> No, you are supposed to use your brakes.


YES.

I know going without brakes seems encouraged these days, but it's hard to really brake without crashing, although crashing also seems glorified.  I had a friend go down a very steep hill without breaks and tear something in his knees. He no longer races due to this.


----------



## VSSX13 (Jul 19, 2010)

chocostove said:


> No, you are supposed to use your brakes.
> 
> To address your questions about what kind of gears you have, Answer one simple question.
> Can you coast? If you can coast, you have a freewheel.
> ...


No I didn't say that you aren't supposed to use them I meant you aren't supposed to overUSE them heavily. And yeah it's a fixed gear and I'd like the freewheel better cause it's always turning and it makes it harder to stop. The only reason I asked about the handle bars is in case in the future I decide to change? What kind of handle bars do you recommend. As in some alternative. Thanks for helping me out. By the way, my bike has another gear or hub on the other wheel (side) but it looks the same as the one I'm using. Is it possible that this is the freewheel gear?


----------



## VSSX13 (Jul 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Your bike is equipped with what's called a flip-flop hub. If the current gearing doesn't suite you, ask your dealer about options to change it.
> 
> Here's an explanation (and pic) of the hub:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip-flop_hub


Thanks for the link. I just realized that the other side of the hub is indeed the freewheel. I know you said that I should take it to my dealer but is it easy enough for a beginner to take it part and change it?


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

No worries. I just mention that because I've seen many new fixed gear riders discouraged from using their brakes. Most of your stopping power will come from the front brake. I know lots of fixed gear kids that swear that they can stop just as fast as someone with brakes. I'd rather not find out the hard way. Plus If ya go freewheel your gonna use them no matter what. 

I personally like drop bars and bullhorn bars. Both offer multiple hand positions to alleviate discomfort on long rides and offer a more aero position for tackling headwinds. Moustache bars are cool too but not for everyone.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

VSSX13 said:


> Thanks for your feedback I appreciate it. And the only slight problem I am having with this bike is the way the gear functions. I live in the SoCal area and am often in traffic and packed areas and the brakes and gear are a big part of making the commuting easier without trouble. I know I'm not supposed to use the brakes heavily and am supposed to use them very carefully, but the gear makes it so I can't stop or sometimes even nudge a bit. It's really frustrating sometimes. Is there any way to fix this and also just wondering is it possible to change the handle bar.


My Lager came with bullhorns of which I swapped for a flat bar. From what you are saying your Draft is setup fixed. Take it to a mechanic to set it up free wheel. I've had my Lager now 2 years and the only thing I've replaced is the bull horn bars. I will replace/upgrade bits as they wear out. I degrease and lube the chain weekly. Like I said bomb proof.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

VSSX13 said:


> Thanks for the link. I just realized that the other side of the hub is indeed the freewheel. *I know you said that I should take it to my dealer but is it easy enough for a beginner to take it part and change it*?


Depends on who the beginner is.  

If you're mechanically inclined and do some of your own wrenching, I think you'd do ok trying this yourself. OTOH if you're generally unfamiliar with bike assemblies and how they function, you'd be better of letting your LBS perform it.


----------



## VSSX13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. I just got my LBS to flip the hub. Freewheel feels so much better.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

moral of the story: fixies and newbies don't mix.


----------

